# Poll: Wheel Decision



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VXR hands down.

Now for the breakdown...

LTZ: Stock rim, and if you're paying money for a set of 18s why go stock and not something that helps you actually customize your Cruze and set it apart from others?

Sparcos: Really nice rim, but tons of Golf's/other cars run them, and why blend in when you have other options?

VXRs: You already know how tempted I am to see a set of these on a Cruze, and hey, custom rims that no other Cruze in the states has is worth a little extra in shipping IMO.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Can someone PS the VXRs on the Cruze? I only have PS on my desktop at home, which I wont be around for another 11 months.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Unless you got a crazy deal on the ltz's, go with the vxr's.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Can you link the vxr wheels?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Why not some big 20" irocs?  

Honestly though im really digging the msr 095 gloss black. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Vxr all the way


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes i am a loser and i picked the 18 inch LTZ, i like the OEM sleeper look with those wheels in black.

Those VXR's are real nice though, any pics of those on a Cruze?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Remember that far away land of awesome rims spell tires tyres in case you wanna search ebay.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

SPARCO ftw !

They are the lightest, they are already Black and they are the cheapest.

Thats it.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i personally would get the sparcos


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

For those wondering about the VXRs on a Cruze


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

If those are 18's you need to go 19.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally I think the best wheel options are overseas. There aren't many good looking designs IMO available in the states. 

Pay for the shipping.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> Personally I think the best wheel options are overseas. There aren't many good looking designs IMO available in the states.
> 
> Pay for the shipping.


The best wheels I have found are in the UK and there $2500 shipped I belive. I'm looking for a pic right now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Personally I think the best wheel options are overseas. There aren't many good looking designs IMO available in the states.
> 
> Pay for the shipping.


+1..either the VXR's or some other Europe-spec wheel like Wolfrace


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ltz wheels hands down. They will be easy to find, easy to replace, and easy to sell. You will lose almost nothing if you buy a set used and sell them again later. 

Next would be the VXR wheels. The car needs to be lowered for those to look good.

I hate the sparcos. Spokes are WAY too small for this car. They might work in a 19", but definitely not in an 18". 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

VXR. They sexy. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with Andrei, but only about your car needing to be lowered for the VXR's to look good.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here is another design of the VXRs.

Check out this item I found on eBay:

End time: Jul 28, 2013 7:09:56 AM

Item: 18" VAUXHALL VXR STYLE ALLOY WHEELS AND TYRES 5X105 GUNMETAL POLISHED

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=230713237190

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-VAUXHALL...D-TYRES-5X105-GUNMETAL-POLISHED-/230713237190

(Sent from eBay Mobile for Android)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Car will be lowered with wheels regardless of what is picked.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sparco... Black and easy to clean..


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Remember that far away land of awesome rims spell tires tyres in case you wanna search ebay.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i'm tyred of that euro- speak


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> i'm tyred of that euro- speak


I see what you did there...


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

ltz's buddy, cant go wrong with oem . looks great and there are a lot floating around  just paint them the colour you want .


----------

